# Upshur Farm Engine



## dicej32 (Mar 13, 2008)

This is my first engine build so please be gentle! I'm learning as i go. Anyway here goes. 

 Marking out parts to cut:






Here I'm cutting some parts out:





Side plates cut:





Side plates taped together with double sided tape and milled to shape:





Drilling sideplates prior to boring for crankshaft bushings. Holes for bolting to backplate have already been drilled.





Here I'm boring holes for crankshaft bushings. Got really creative with tool post, four jaw chuck and home ground hss boring bit:





Here's sideplates with boring finished:





Test fitting bronze bushings:





Front plate finished with cylinder hole bored. Before boring, I drilled 1/4" hole and using a 1/4" short length of rod stuck in a scrap block milled the semicircle on the top of the plate. The plate was carefully rotated by hand. Due to the hole not being perfectly centered, I had to do some hand filing to get as symmetrical as possible. I later milled off .030" off one side to make the hole centered. Back plate not shown is just a rectangular piecer of 1/4" 6061.





After drilling all holes and tapping 4-40, I have an engine "block".










This is the current state of the build. I wont be doing much cleaning up or blinging until engine is finished. Stay tuned for more updates.

Jenaro


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 13, 2008)

Dice,

It is really nice to see a newbie start on his first foray into building a model engine.

Just a few pointers, don't rush it just to satisfy the people watching you, take it at a speed you can manage. The members on here are to help, not criticise, so if you do get stuck, there are hundreds of people waiting with itchy fingers to help you out. But most of all, enjoy what you are doing, don't let it become a chore, but more of an adventure.

Good luck on your journey

John


----------



## gilessim (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Jenaro, that's the way to go!, great ideas there for the machining, that's the best way to learn! and a good step by step foto guide!, keep up the good work!

Giles


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 13, 2008)

dice thanks for the step by step and congrats on getting started on your first. Where did you come up with the plans to bar stock build this one? All that I was able to locater were cast build ups.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 13, 2008)

Jenaro

Your homemade boring bar in the 4 jaw is an impressive innovation.
Stand that on end and it's a milling machine with a boring head.

That's making what you want from what you have. 

*Very Well Done!*

Rick


----------



## dicej32 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi deere_x475guy, you can get the plans from Hamilton Upshur's daughter for $13.00 post paid. The plans show 4 different versions that can be built. Lots of good info on them and lots of building tips. I'm building the horizontal air cooled. Information can be found at: http://hamiltonupshur.tripod.com/ . Here's a photo I found on the net showing a beautiful example of the engine:






Thanks for the kind words Rake. Necessity is the mother of invention! Doing this work on a Taig I have to get creative. I wanted to bore the holes by holding the part in the 4 jaw chuck and using a boring bar. However, the swing of the Taig is not big enough to do this so I came up with the rigged up boring head. I't actually worked very well. Here's a better picture of the setup:






This is my milling setup made with a dremel. 






Works surprisingly well. With an 1/8" two flute end mill and 30,000 RPM's I can take passes of .010-.012 in aluminum. Like you said, it's a matter of adapting to what you have. Figuring out the setups is a big part of the fun!
Thanks again,

Jenaro


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Jenaro...

That's some good looking work you got going on. Keep steady with the work and keep up with the pictures.


Carry on!

Eric


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 14, 2008)

dice thanks for the link to the plans. I wonder if the person that built that used a powder coat process. I sure looks nice.


----------



## Sprocket (Mar 14, 2008)

Deere_x475
 The flywheels look as though they might have been painted with a "Hammerite" type of paint. It comes in rattle cans, and covers a multitude of sins... I've liked it.

Doug


----------

